# high roaders



## Vanda

Eu de novo!! Gente_ cumé_ que a gente traduz high roaders? Estradeiro não dá, quer dizer, o dicionário até que traz esta acepção:
 1.Que está sempre ou quase sempre fora de casa, circulando pelas estradas;

mas minha dúvida é: nós entenderíamos assim de supetão o termo?

Atenção: sem contexto mesmo, refiro-me ao termo literal, àquele que está sempre com o pé na estrada.


----------



## moura

Oi 
Sugiro andarilho, papa-léguas ou caminheiro, mas tenho alguma dúvida de que sejam termos muito actuais (pouco usados no presente?).


----------



## Vanda

Sumida, bom rever-lhe!  Obrigada.

O problema é que estes termos remetem, como você mesma disse, ao caminheiro. Acredito que a idéia é mais para o viajante usual das estradas; sei lá, algo mesmo como viajante, mas não um qualquer, aquele que faz da estrada a sua casa. ufa!


----------



## moura

Viajante do mundo? Não será um termo muito "técnico", mas transmite a ideia.


----------



## olivinha

E "viajeiro", Vanda?
Aurélio:
2. Que viaja, que é dado a viajar: "O autor é viageiro, conhece um bocado da América" (Carlos Drummond de Andrade, Passeios na Ilha, p. 88).

Também pensei em "errante".


----------



## Vanda

Uma coisa importante que me esqueci de mencionar (me dêem um desconto, sou uma newbie) é que, 'este' viajante não viaja por viajar, ele ganha a vida na estrada.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Uma coisa importante que me esqueci de mencionar (me dêem um desconto, sou uma newbie) é que, 'este' viajante não viaja por viajar, ele ganha a vida na estrada.



Você, newbie?? Rarrá, me conta outra 

Esse cidadão seria tal como um mascate, então? Um caixeiro-viajante? Uma versão heavy metal disso?


----------



## Vanda

ah! Mascate, caixeiro-viajante nem existe mais. Digamos um empresário.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> ah! Mascate, caixeiro-viajante nem existe mais. Digamos um empresário.



Um empresário móvel, talvez? Neomascate?

(Esse vai para o Guinness, por ser o neologismo mais esdrúxulo criado na face da terra, hehe).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> ah! Mascate, caixeiro-viajante nem existe mais. Digamos um empresário.


Mas, pelo que pude entender, a idéia é esta mesmo de *caixeiro-viajante*, não ? Quem disse que não existe mais ? Se algum brasileiro (não sei se outros nativos da língua portuguesa também) lêsse esta palavra, certamente iria entender o sentido de *supetão* (que era o que você queria, não ?)


----------



## uchi.m

Mascate _2.0_? O pessoal de informática adora essas coisas.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

uchi.m said:


> Mascate _2.0_? O pessoal de informática adora essas coisas.



Você está inspirado hoje, hein !!!


----------



## Outsider

Palpita-me que esta expressão pode estar relacionada com a locução _to take the high road_. Vejas as discussões anteriores:

take the high road (En-It)
take the high road  (En-Es)
sometimes you have to take the high road (En-Es)
Take the high road with them... (En-Es)


----------



## Vanda

Grande Out! As diferentes discussões abriram caminhos diferentes para mim. hehe. Como acontece aqui no nosso fórum saíram definições desencontradas  nos diferentes fóruns. Acho que vou escolher a que mais me agradou a aderir a ela. (Viram como é fácil confundir um pobre forero?) 
Anyway, acho que meu problema está em outro lugar, não na tradução para o português, mas no significado do termo em inglês, que agora terei que pesquisar. Valeu!


----------



## Outsider

Se não estou mal lembrado, a ideia básica de _to take the high road_ é: 

não se deixar afectar,
ignorar,
ser superior a,
ser melhor que..

No Brasil há uma expressão fantástica para isto: relevar. 

_High roaders_ penso que são os que tomam a tal "estrada mais elevada".


----------



## Vanda

Achei, Out, high road. Veja:




 T*he easiest or surest path or course: the high road to happiness.*
* The most positive, diplomatic, or ethical course.*

_Chiefly British._  A main road; a highway.
No meu caso, preciso descrever os high road*ers *da acepção 1.


----------



## Outsider

A estrada real? Como na frase "Não há estrada real para a Geometria".


----------



## Vanda

E veja que o nosso dicionário EN/SP tem a tradução:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=high road

e meu texto tem mesmo a ver com sucesso pessoal!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> E veja que o nosso dicionário EN/SP tem a tradução:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=high road
> 
> e meu texto tem mesmo a ver com sucesso pessoal!


Aqueles que sabem relevar ?


----------

